# My pet store made a mistake!



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Please excuse my writing as I'm doing this from my iPhone.about a month ago I brought a fish in a tank labled "silver comet goldfish" and until lately I was under the impression that that's what it was.after closely examining him....hes actually a koi!hes already attacked and killed my white goldfish I brought about a week ago.i have now decided to buy a large underground pond and set it up for him so he can grow and live comfortably


----------



## Venemous Rock (Jan 16, 2012)

Go to the pet store and tell them he went on a murderous rampage and killed 17 goldfish


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Haha. Lol....they don't accept returns on fish anyway


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

What kind of pet store does not take fish back? Fish have a 30 day guarantee that they come with. At least here they do.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

At our local stock feeds (our pet store) in manjimup,western Australia...,it is strictly no returns on fish and birds


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

So now I'm stuck with a koi


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

If I do put it in a pond...how big will it grow?


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

Should I keep him or give him away?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you don't have a pond you will have to rehome the koi.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

That's why I'm building one


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Koi can grow over 2'. What makes you so certain it's a koi not a goldfish?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Are you talking about the fish in this video? http://s768.photobucket.com/albums/xx329/howrsefanatic/?action=view&current=DSCF2560.mp4

That doesn't look like a koi at all. Looks like a fan tail goldfish with an unusually long body. Or maybe a wakin with a really long tail. Either way, goldfish. Koi have barbels and I don't see that on your fish. Did you actually see him kill your new fish? Did you have them both in your 14 liter tank?

Regardless, that fish would indeed be happier in a pond than stuffed in a tiny tank. I thought you already had a pond, and that's where the perch were? 

I'm really confused. :lol:


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

phlyergirl said:


> Are you talking about the fish in this video? http://s768.photobucket.com/albums/xx329/howrsefanatic/?action=view&current=DSCF2560.mp4
> 
> That doesn't look like a koi at all. Looks like a fan tail goldfish with an unusually long body. Or maybe a wakin with a really long tail. Either way, goldfish. Koi have barbels and I don't see that on your fish. Did you actually see him kill your new fish? Did you have them both in your 14 liter tank?
> 
> ...


Im actually not sure-he is REALLY weird!
Yeahh,i did.He was nipping at his fins while i was away for the weekend-and when i came back he was dead 

ps-my "pond" is actually a watering through for horses and cattle in our paddock.It has a floatation system which when drunk from will refill with water ao its always airated. 

Im not so keen on puting my goldfish or koi-whatever he is...in a 1000L waterthrough-so he will have to wait until the through is ready.I got a new larger fish who is living with him for the time being.Then they can be both moved to my large pond once set up and cycled (do you have to cycle a pond??) 

theyre kept busy by feederfish they chase around eating


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ponds do need to cycle. However, if you just put one small fish in a large pond, likely the ammonia and nitrite spikes will be too low in concentration to hurt the fish and the filter bacteria will grow with the fish over time to keep up with the bioload. Its like adding 1 neon at a time to 70 gallon tank. It works.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

ok-thanks


----------

